# Πριν την επισκευή... > Αναζήτηση Service Manual >  Service Manual ....NUMARK SA2200

## ILIASDJ1

Καλησπερα σε ολους . 
Επεσε στα χερια μου ενας τελικος ενισχυτης NUMARK SA2200 . 
Ο ενισχυτης εχει καμενο το ενα καναλι και απο μια γρηγορη ματια που ειδα , παρ΄ολο που τα δυο καναλια εχουν δυο ιδιες πλακετες , εχουν διαφορετικα τρανζιστορ η καθε μια . 
Μηπως καποιος θα μπορουσε να με βοηθησει να βρω το Service Manual του ενισχυτη γιατι εψαξα οσο μπορουσα στο Internet αλλα δεν μπορεσα να το βρω .
Σας ευχαριστω εκ των προτερων.....

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Ρε παιδια , κανενας δεν ξερει κατι ; 
Μηπως καποιος εχει υποψη του καποιο site με το manual εστω και με πληρωμη ;

----------


## east electronics

ειναι μαλλον απιθανο ....εχω και εγω δυο τετοιους  ( παραδοξως πολυ ωραιος  ενισχυτης )  και ηθελα να εχω το μανουαλ για λογους ασφαλειας αλλα δεν μπορεσα ποτε να το βρω .Σε γενικες γραμμες  παντως ειναι ευκολο μηχανημα ...

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Φιλε sakis καλησπερα . 
Αυτον τον ενισχυτη μου τον ''χαρισε '' ενας φιλος ο οποιος εχει Cafe Bar . 
Μου ειπε οτι τον ειχε στο υπογειο του πολυ καιρο και δεν τον δουλευε γιατι ειχε καει .
Εγω στην ουσια του ζητησα να μου δωσει το κουτι αν δεν το χρειαζεται ετσι ωστε να βαλω μεσα ενα παλιο κιτ της C&A που εχω με Mosfet ...
Οταν ανοιξα το κουτι ειδα δυο σταδια τα οποια ειχαν διαφορετικα τρανζιστορ . 
Η μια πλακετα που λειτουργει εχει τα 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 ( 5 και 5 ) και η αλλη η πλακετα ( η καμμενη )  MJL1302A και MJL3281A .
Επισης εχουν αλλαχθει και καποια A42 και A92 με BC ...
Το αξιοσημειωτο ειναι οτι ο ενισχυτης εχει αντιστασεις 1% ανοχη και ειναι κατι που πρωτη φορα βλεπω .
Ο ηχος του στο καναλι που δουλευει ειναι πολυ καλος και αρκετα ισχυρος .
Θα ηθελα να τον φτιαξω γιατι πιστευω οτι αξιζει τον κοπο .
Αποφασισα να παω αυριο το απογευμα στη Χαλκιδα που εχει καταστημα ηλεκτρονικων ( Ο Δασκαλος ) και να παρω τα εξαρτηματα του .
Συγνωμη αν σε κουραζω αλλα πιστευεις οτι αξιζει σαν ενισχυτης ; 
Τωρα για το σχεδιο ........ αν δεν το βρω .....μπορει να κατσω να το βγαλω μονος μου ..... 
Εχει και δυο τριμμερ επανω . Προφανως ειναι για ρυθμιση ρευματος ηρεμιας και τασης στην εξοδο .
Σωστα τα λεω ή ο καιρος που εχω να ασχοληθω με προδωσε ;....xaxax
Τελοσπαντων , θα εκτιμουσα πολυ τη γνωμη σου ....
Σ΄ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου ...

----------


## east electronics

αξιζει να τον φιαξεις αλλα απλα απαιτει καποιες γνωσεις

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Πολυ παλια ειχα φτιαξει πολλα κιτ της C&A και της Smart Kit . Σε ενισχυτες εννοω . 
Και δουλευαν ολοι . Σε πολλα απο αυτα τα κιτ ρυθμιζα το ρευμα ηρεμιας και την ταση στην εξοδο .
Επισης και διαφορα κυκλωματακια απο ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ και Τεχνικη Εκλογη σε διατρητη πλακετα . 
Απλα εχω πολλα χρονια να ασχοληθω με επισκευες γιατι εκανα αλλη δουλεια μεχρι πριν απο 10 μηνες .
Πιστευω οτι μπορω να τον φτιαξω αρκει να βρω τα υλικα του .
Επειδη ειναι παλιος υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην βρω τα τρανζιστορ του ; ( 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 )

----------


## east electronics

εχεις μπερδεψει τα πραγματα ...

αν το ενα καναλι φορα απλα 1302 3281 και αυτα ειναι πρασινα και μαυρα  τοτε αυτα ειναι αυθεντικα και δεν τα πειραζεις ...Αν τα αλλα που εχει ειναι αυθεντικα MJL1302A και MJL3281A  επισης δεν τα πειραζεις .... ειναι σιγουρο οτι το ενα καναλι θα εχει καποια μικρη διαφορα το ενα με το αλλο αλλα ππερα απο αυτο τιποτα το ουσιαστικο . 

Σημαινει οτι ο ενισχυτης εχει επισκευαστει στο παρελθον  αλλα αυτος που το εκανε εχει κανει σωστη δουλεια . 

Αυτα τα παραπανω ισχυουν αν ολα τα τρανσιτορ ειναι ιδια ... ιδια μαρκα σειρα κλπ κλπ ...αν ειναι διαφορετικες φιαξεις μεσα στο ιδιο καναλι ειναι απλα για πεταμα 
1302-3281 αυθεντικα δεν υπαρχουν πουθενα ....( εγω εχω περιπου 100 ζευγαρια ακομα  και δεν δινω ουτε στη μανα μου )  ( το γραφω μην το δεις σε καποιο νημα που εχω γραψει και τυχον μου ζητησεις ) 

Εναλλακτικα αν χρειαστει ευκολα μπορεις να βαλεις 1943 -5200  τα οποια πρεπει να παρεις απο καποιο σοβαρο προμηθευτη γιατι οπως και τα 1302-3281 ειναι γεματος ο τοπος μαιμουδες ( φυσικα και εκι δενν  μπορεις να μιξαρεις διαφορα ...πρεπει να ειναι ολα ιδια ) 

Αξιοπρεπη τρανσιστορ πουλάει και ο Φανος αλλα της  fairchild τα οποια πιθανον να θελουν αλλες ρυθμισεις  ειναι ομως εξαιρετικα σε ποιοτητα και αντοχη . 

ανιτιστοιχια μεταξυ  mpsa -bc 2sa-2sc -bc  δεν υπαρχει ...βρες απο το ενα καναλι το σωστο ποια ειναι τα σωστα τρανσιτορ και αλλαξε τα ολα οσα εχουν βαλει BC  στη θεση Ιαπωνικων η Αμερικανικων ...και εκει πρεπει να προσεξεις την ποιοτητα αυτου που αγοραζεις ....

Τελος οποια ονειρα εχεις να βαλεις μεσα σε αυτο το σασσι κυκλώματα της  CA   η αλλα αντιστοιχα  απλα ξεχασε τα διοτι κανενα απο τα κυκλωματα αυτα δεν μπορει να λειτουργησει σε αυτη την τροφοδοσια διοτι εκτος απο πολυ κακη σχεδιαση δεν εχει  ldr input limiter / VI limiter  που εχει ηδη μεσα του ο νιουμαρκ ....

Αρα η μονη προσεγγιση ειναι να το επισκευασεις και οχι να το κανιβαλισεις ...απλα δεν θα πετυχει ποτε ....

αυτα ...

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Φιλε Σακη .....
Σ΄ευχαριστω παρα πολυ για τις απαντησεις σου ......
Οπως ειπα και πιο πανω , το ενα καναλι του ενισχυτη που δουλευει ειναι αυτο που φοραει τα 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 .
Αυτα ειναι τα αυθεντικα τρανζιστορ και ΣΙΓΟΥΡΑ δεν τα πειραζω . Σε αυτο το καναλι βρισκεις και C2238B και A968B καθως επισης και 
MPS W92 , MPS W42 , MPS A92 , MPS A42 , MPS 6521 , MPS6523 . 

Στο καναλι που δεν παιζει βρισκω ενα MJL3281A καμμενο , τρεις αντιστασεις σπασμενες και εκτος απο τα A42 και A92 που ειναι αυτα που πρεπει , τα υπολοιπα μικρα τρανζιστορ ειναι BC560B .
Τα Driver ειναι τα C2238 ΚΑΙ A968 αλλαγμενα και αυτα αλλα χωρις Β , δηλαδη λιγοτερα Volt . 
Εβγαλα λοιπον πριν απο λιγο το καλο καναλι και εγραψα τα υλικα του και αυριο βγαινω προς αναζητηση .
*Σε καμμια περιπτωση* δεν θα εβαζα το κιτ της C&A στο τροφοδοτικο του Numark . Για τον C&A εχω δικο του τροφοδοτικο και τον εχω σε αλλο αλουμινενιο κουτι και απλως θα αλλαζα κουτια ( κιτ Νο 247 , ενισχυτης 120W / 8Ω , με τελικα HITACHI 2SK135 - 2SJ50 ) .
Να εισαι σιγουρος οτι δεν θα εκανα ποτε τετοιο καννιβαλισμο , οπως ειπες και συ ......

Υ.Γ. Ξερεις αν θα μπορουσα καπου να βρω 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 αυθεντικα ;


Υ.Γ. Πραγματι ο 120W με Mosfet δεν εχει  VI limiter . Εχει ομως ο 100W της ιδιας εταιριας αλλα δεν εχει Mosfet ....... Τον εχω και αυτον.......
Και φυσικα κανενας απο τους δυο δεν εχει  ldr input limiter......

----------


## Danza

Δεν υπάρχουν αυθεντικά πλέον φίλε μου..... Τα έψαχνα και εγώ και δεν μου τα δίνανε οι πωλητές σε κάτι μαγαζιά που ψώνιζα, είχαμε κάποια γνωριμία και μου λέγανε "άστα αυτά δεν είναι γνήσια"

Μόνο παραπλήσια αν θα βρείς.

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Πολυ παλια που ειχα φτιαξει ενισχυτη με 2SK135 - 2SJ50 , καποια στιγμη σκεφτηκα να παρω μερικα να εχω μηπως καποια στιγμη δεν βρω . 
Ειχα βρει σε εναν και τα ειχα πληρωσει 8.000δρχ το ενα . Το θυμαμαι και δεν προκειται να το ξεχασω ποτε . 
Ακομα τα εχω στη συρταριερα γιατι ο ενισχυτης δεν καηκε ποτε .......
Μηπως υπαρχουν αυθεντικα 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 ακομα και σε υψηλη τιμη ; 
Ξερεις να εχει καποιος ;

----------


## east electronics

πουθενα δεν μπορεις να βρεις  ( εκτος απο καποια λιγα καταστηματα τα οποια πουλανε αυθεντικα και ματσαρισμενα  προς 18 ευρω το τεμαχιο )

----------


## Danza

Εμένα μου ήρθε μια ιδέα.... Αν προσαρμόσεις και το καμμένο κανάλι με τα ίδια υλικά που έχει αυτό που δουλεύει αλλά στα τελικά στάδια να βάλεις άλλα ζευγάρια?

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Σακη , αν υπαρχει τετοιο καταστημα , θα ηθελα να το ξερω ........Δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα.....

Φιλε Danza , θα ψαξω αυριο να δω τι μπορω να βρω απο υλικα . 
Αν βρω ολα τα τρανζιστορ εκτος απο τα τελικα , τοτε μαλλον θα δοκιμασω τα MJL που ειναι αντιστοιχα .
Σιγουρα θα χρειαστει αλλες ρυθμισεις , που ακομα δεν τις ξερω ... Δεν εχω προλαβει να κανω και μετρησεις στο καναλι που δουλευει .
Θα το ψαξω οσο μπορω και ελπιζω να βοηθησετε και σεις αν χρειαστει .....

----------


## east electronics

προσεγγιζεις το θεμα με λαθος τροπο .... προφανως δεν εχεις καταλαβει  ο στοχος του 1302 3281 ειναι η ποιοτητα ...ενα ζευγαρακι σε εναν καλο ενισχυτη 60 βαττακια το πολυ απλα ξεσκιζουν ...Στον νιουμαρκ ο πρωτος στοχος ειναι η αντοχη και η διαχρονικοτητα οχι η υψηλη ποιοτητα ηχου ( εξαλλου οπως και σε καθε επαγγελαμτικο ενισχυτη το ευρος και ταχυτητα ειναι περιορισμενα σε τοσο μεγαλη ισχυ )αρα τα 1302 3281 μεσα εκει πανε χαραμι ...

αυτα

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Καλησπερα σε ολους .....
Φιλε Σακη , ειλικρινα , εχω διαβασει την απαντηση σου πανω απο 5 φορες και δεν μπορω να την καταλαβω .....
Γιατι πιστευεις οτι προσεγγιζω το θεμα με λαθος τροπο ; 
Ρωτησα αν αξιζει να επισκευασω αυτον τον ενισχυτη και σε προηγουμενο ποστ μου ειπες οτι αξιζει .
Διαβαζοντας ομως την τελευταια σου απαντηση ( και παλι σ΄ευχαριστω για το ενδιαφερον σου ) , ειναι σαν να μου λες οτι ο κατασκευαστης του Numark χαραμισε τα τρανζιστορ της Toshiba σε αυτη την κατασκευη αρα δεν αξιζει ......
Εκτος και αν εγω δεν καταλαβα καλα ..... 
Μαλιστα σε ρωτησα να μου πεις και καποιο καταστημα που να εχει αυθεντικα τρανζιστορ 1302 και 3281 και ειλικρινα ( επειδη σεβομαι την γνωμη σου ) ειπα οτι 
'' δεν ξερεις καμμια φορα ''  , εννοωντας οτι ειμαι διατεθειμενος να τα αγορασω οσο και αν κανουν ...αν αξιζει ....
Τελικα πιστευεις οτι θα ηταν καλο να φτιαξω και το χαλασμενο καναλι του ενισχυτη βρισκοντας 1302 και 3281 ;
Πιστευεις οτι ειναι καλυτερα να αντικαταστησω τα καμμενα εξαρτηματα του καναλιου και να ξαναβαλω MJL ;
Πιστευεις οτι ισως δεν αξιζει να ασχοληθω με την επισκευη του ; 
Θα εκτιμουσα πολυ την απαντηση σου ...

----------


## east electronics

Η λαθος  προσεγγιση σου εχει να κανει με την εμονη σου να βρεις τα συγκεκριμενα τρανσιστορ ... Ο κατασκευαστης τα εβαλε μεσα αρχικα γιατι τοτε ηταν της μοδας  ( ολοι οι καλοι  bipolar  ενισχυτες κατσκευαζονταν με αυτα ) και επισης γιατι δεν υπηρχε καλυτερο αλλο εκεινη την εποχη ....

Σαφως και ειναι χαραμι να βαζεις ενα τρανσιτορ σχεδον 30ΜΗΖ σε εναν ενισχυτη που πολυ οριακα θα φταει λιγο πανω απο 16κηζ και αν ... Οπως ειπα ενα σετ 1943-5200 θα επαιζε σχεδον το ιδιο καλα και θα αντεχε αρκετα πιο περισσοτερο ....

Στο συγκεκριμενο θεμα ισως τα 1302 3281 να ειναι και λιγο χειροτερα ....

αυτα ...

----------


## Danza

Στην θέση σου θα έβαζα MJL και στα 2 κανάλια.... Τα 1302, 3281 θα τα κράταγα στο ντουλάπι ώστε να έφτιαχνα είτε εναν 2κάναλο, είτε έναν 3κάναλο (δορυφόροι/κεντρικό) για να τον είχα μόνο να ακούω καθαρή μουσικούλα... Πέραν αυτού τον Numark θα τον έφτανα σε σημείω ώστε να κερδίσω δύναμη και αντοχή στις "καταχρήσεις" που άλλωστε για αυτό κατασκευάστηκε.....

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Σφεντονα οι απαντησεις και ειλικρινα ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενος .....
Ας παρουμε τα πραγματα απο την αρχη ....
Αν βαλω ολα τα εξαρτηματα καινουργια πανω στην πλακετα εκτος απο τα τελικα τρανζιστορ και βαλω 1943-5200 , ο ενισχυτης θα δουλεψει ; 
Να βαλω και στα δυο καναλια MJL ;
Αν δεν υπαρχει προβλημα τοτε και η ιδεα του Danza ειναι πολυ καλη ..... 
Τι λετε ;

----------


## Danza

Για να στο λέει ο Σάκης θα δουλέψει.... Άσε και τα MJL καβάτζα για κάμια άλλη εφαρμογή (monoblock μπάσου χεχε) και βάλε τα 1943-5200....

----------


## east electronics

μα φυσικα και θα δουλεψει  ...μαλιστα αν πλησιασεις και το ποντικι σου λιγακι προς τον ενισχυτη θα μπορεσω και να σου ρυθμισω και τα ρευματα  !!!!
εγω δεν ειπα ποτε οτι θα δουλεψει ...ειπα οτι αυτα τα πραγματα χρειαζονται για να αρχισεις μια σωστη επισκευη ..σε προφυλαξα απο τις μαιμουδες , σου ειπα μερικα πραγματα για την πορεια τοπυ μηχανηματος , σου εξηγησα διαφορα για τις αντιστοιχιες  αλλα δεν σου ειπα πουθενα για την βλαβη που εχει διοτι πολυ απλα δεν την ξερω ...

Επισκευη δεν σημαινει αλλαζω τρανσιτορ κουτουρου ....ακομα και ια αντισταση να εχει διαρροη το μηχανημα δεν θα δουλεψει  και μπορει να φας μερες για να το βρεις ( το ιδιο και εγω φυσικα )

----------


## materatsi

Επι του θεματος...Προχθες...Επεσε στα χερια μου ενας solist με pcb dublex 6 τρανζιστορ στο καναλι...Ειχε θεσεις προεκτασης χωρις εξαρτηματα (αντιστασεις 0,22 Ωμ-5W) για ακομα 4.Το κουτι ηταν απαραδεκτο (στο γουστο μου) ετσι λοιπον μονταρισα το συστηματακι σε ενα κουτι απο crest audio V900.Βρηκα 5+5 γνησια TOSHIBA 2SC3281-2SA1302 σε ενα τουιν ενισχυτη παρατημενο...Στο αλλο καναλι εβαλα 2SC500-2SA1943 (καθως και ρυθμιση ρευματος ηρεμιας)απο εναν αλλο κινεζουλι παρατημενο,(απο ολα λοιπον τα παρατημενα μου εξαρτηματα) Συνδεσα τον ενισχυτη με 4 ηχεια JBL M SIRIES 350 που συμπαθω πολυ και γνωριζω σε αυτα (ακουω) φλατ μελωδιες...Στο καναλι (Α) με τα 2SC500-2SA1943, ο ηχος ηταν μαγευτικος ειδικοτερα στην μεσαια περιοχη και ανω,ακουγες πιο ελευθερες και καθαρες κορυφωσεις απο το (Β) καναλι που ηταν πιο κομπρεσσαρισμενο.Να αναφερω πως στη προενισχυση του τελικου δεν υπαρχει καν ολοκληρωμενο,απλα τρανζιστορ F42 αν θυμαμαι καλα...Να συμφωνησω με τον Σακη πως στο Numark δεν θα καταλαβει το αυτι σου διαφορα αν βαλεις  2SC500-2SA1943 για πολλους λογους...

----------


## east electronics

να ... σου απντησω τωρα για το τι εχεις κανει ....

Τα τρανσιστορ εξοδου σε ενα μηχανημα δεν ειναι λαστιχα αυτοκινητου .... σε ενα  αμαξι αν αλλαξεις λαστιχα απο μισελεν και βαλεις πιρελι το αμαξι θα συνεχισει να τσουλαει και να τρεχει και τις οποιες διοαφορες μπορουν να δουνε μονο πολυ εμπειροι οδηγοι ....

Το να αλλαζουμε τρανσιτορ εξοδου κουκουρουκου  σε ενα μηχανημα και μετα να το παμε για ακουστικο τεστ ειναι μαλλον λαθος παρολο οτι ο ενισχυτης παιζει ακομα μουσικη  ειναι σιγουρο οτι δεν θα πηγαινει σωστα ...

Τα πραγματα τα οποια εχουν σημασια ειναι τα παρακατω 
---Το  vi limiter   το οποια αν ειναι σωστα σχεδιασμενο περα απο την ασφαλη εποριοχη λειτουργιας  που οριζει για τα τρανσιτορ πρπει να εχει και αναλογη γραμμικη συμεπριφορα ... σημαινει οτι δεν μπορει να παρεχει περιορισμους στα χαμηλα και τα μεσαια και οχι στα υψηλα ... αυτο σημαινει οτι αν μπει σε λειτουργια ο περιοσρισμος θα επιρεασει και την ποιοτητα του ηχου ..... αλλαζωντας τυπο τρανσιτορ εξοδου πρπει να προσαρμοσουμε και το limiter  στα νεα δεδομενα . 

---Το δευτερο και κα πλεον σημαντικο ειναι οι πυκνωτες μιλλερ που βρισκονταιο στα οδηγα τρανσιτορ και τον ενισχυτη τασης σε ταξη Α ...οι πυκνωτες μιλερ απο την μια μερια καθοριζουν το ευρος που θα παει ενα κυκλωμα και """φυλανε """ ην βαση του τρανσιστορ  απο διαφορα """επιστρεφομενα "" απο το επαγωγικο φορτιο = ηχειο αλλα και πολλες φορες  απο το ιδιο το κυκλωμα ...Βαζωντας μικρους πυκνωτες μιλλερ ( σε χωρητικοτητα ) εχουμε μηχανηματα που παιζουν σε αστρονομικο ευρος αλλα ειναι ανασφαλη ...βαζωντας μεγαλους εχουμε αργα και πολυ ασφαλη μηχανημαα αλλα με πολυ ασχημα ηχοχρωματα .... ο συνδυασμος ειναι καπου στην  μεση και φυσικα πρεπει να αλλαξει απο την στιγμη που αλλαζουμε "τυπο" τρανσιτορ . 

---Τα αποτελεσματα μιας τετοιας """αλογιστης κινησης " μπορει να ειναι μια ψιλη ταλαντωση η καποιας αλλης μορφης ασταθεια η οποια μονο σε  spectrum analyzer μπορει να φανει και η οποια τελικα μπορει να υπαρχει μεσα στον ενισχυτη παρα πολλα χρονια και να μην καταλαβει κανενας τιποτα και ποτε . 

---Υπαρχει τοση ασχετοσυνη σε τετοια πραγματα που ειναι πολλοι που σκαλιζουν μηχανηματα τα οδηγουν σε ταλαντωση  ο ενισχυτης αρχιζει να ""ξυριζει" στα πριμα  και θεωρουν οτι ο Α ενισχτης ειναι πιο """πριματος""" απο τον Β  (* αυτο ειναι μια γενικη εικονα δεν ειναι μομφη προς το προσωπο σου  ) 
*
Γενικα ο σολιστ που εχεις ειναι ενα μηχανημα σωστα σχεδιασμενο  ειναι μια πολυ καλη κατασκευη εξυπνη και compact  παραμενει ως μειονεκτημα οτι ειναι παρα πολυ καλα ""φυλαγμενη"" απο ολες τις πιθανες πλευρες ευρος ταχυτητα περιοριστες φιλτρα εισοδου και πυκνωτες μιλλερ μια και οι ανθρωποι που τον σχεδιασαν  δεν ειχαν τις γνωσεις να δουνε που ειναι τα πραγματικα ορια του μηχανηματος  και ετσι προτιμησαν την ασφαλη οδο .... στην πραξη με λιγο πιο αντρικη πλακετα  και λιγακι πιο προεσκλτικη σχεδιαση αυτο το μηχανακι θα μπορουσε να εχει τα διπλα γκαζια  και πολυ καλη ασφαλεια ., 

τωρα ...τα M series 350 ειναι ενα ηχειο χρωματισμενο ..... σκληρο ( σχετικα ) με χαμηλη αναλυση και με το βασικοτερα  προβληματα οτι 
Α ) θελει μια ισχυ τουλαχιστον 100 βαττ για να ξεκινησει ( αυτο και μονο τα καθιστα ακαταλληλα για προσεκτικες ακροασεις ) 
Β) η διασπορα τους ειναι τετοια ωστε μονο σε αρκετα μεγαλο χωρο τυπου 70-80τμ θα μπορεσουν τα ηχεια να "απλωσουν " ωστε να σου δωσουν πληρη εικονα 
Γ ) ( τα παρα πανω ΕΙΝΑΙ μομφη προς το προσωπο σου  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2:  :Tongue2: )

----------


## materatsi

Δεν διαφωνω σε κατι απο αυτα που αναφερες μαστρο-Σακη!(καλοπροερετα).Για τους 0047Κ πυκνωτες θα αναφερεσαι,στην ομαλη λειτουργια των bc547-557,mje15032-15033.Ο ενισχυτης θα δουλεψει σε μονιτορ μουσικων οργανων.Αν εκανα δοκιμη ηχου για το σπιτι μου,θα κουμπωνα ενα ζευγαρι celestion ας πουμε...Στο τροφοδοτικο ειχε 2 των 4,700μF σε καθε εξοδο - + τους αντικαταστησα (κατα την δικη μου κριση)με 2 των 10,000μF και ακομα 2των 2,200μF,ετσι ωστε να χαιρεται ο μπασιστας αυθονες χαμηλες και να προλαβαινει το αυτι του κιθαριστα τα ακορντα...Προσθεσα δυο ασφαλειες στα pwr - + μηπως γινει το κακο,εκει που τους δινω...Σκεφτομαι να στειλω την μια πλακετα για ξεπατικοτουρα ακομα τεσσαρων.Εχω εναν μεγαλο σε αμπερ μετασχηματιστη με κουτι και θα τις γεφυρωσω .Οταν γινει το εργο θα ανεβασω φωτογραφιες.Προτεινεις καποιο αλλο ζευγαρι απο των 2SC500-2SA1943 ;

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Καλημερα σε ολους .
Δυστυχως μεχρι τωρα , με οσα εχω διαβασει , δεν εχω καταλαβει τι θα ηταν πιο σωστο να κανω .
Με τα πιο πανω που γραφει ο sakis καταλαβαινω οτι δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι καποιος ενισχυτης θα λειτουργησει αν του βαλεις αντιστοιχα τρανζιστορ απο αυτα που εχει .
Ο materatsi αλλαξε ομως τελικα τρανζιστορ σε ενισχυτη και ο ενισχυτης δουλεψε , οχι ισως τελεια οπως λεει ο sakis , αλλα δουλεψε .
Απο την αλλη δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι να υπαρχουν αντιστοιχα τρανζιστορ απο τη στιγμη που αν αντικαταστησουν καποια τρανζιστορ πιθανον να μην δουλεψουν σωστα . 
Το συμπερασμα που βγαζω ειναι το εξης :
Δεν ειναι ευκολο να βρω τα αυθεντικα τρανζιστορ 2SA1302 και 2SC3281 . Αλλα και να τα βρω ειναι κριμα να τα βαλω στον NUMARK.
Απο την αλλη , αν βαλω MJL1302A και MJL3281A ή  2SA1943 και 2SC5200, υπαρχει πιθανοτητα ο ενισχυτης να μην δουλεψει 
Οποτε το καλυτερο ειναι να μην το επισκευασω καθολου το χαλασμενο καναλι ;
Το πεταμε δηλαδη , κραταμε τα 1302 και 3281 που εχει για μια αλλη κατασκευη ( απο το καλο καναλι ) και πανυγυρικα χρησιμοποιουμε μονο το κουτι του και βαζουμε μεσα καποιον αλλο ενισχυτη ......
Εκτος και αν υπαρχει κατι που δεν σκεφτηκα .....
Υπαρχει κατι ;

----------


## materatsi

Ηλια στο #5 περνεις απαντηση στα ερωτηματικα σου...Δεν πετας το χαλασμενο καναλι,το επιδιορθωνεις με τα σωστα εξατηματα.Ο σακης εξηγησε τεχνικα χαρακτηριστικα,καθως και διαγραμματα των προαναφερομενων τρανζιστορ.Αν βαλεις 2sc3281-2sa1302 θα λειτουργησει ο ενισχυτης σου ; Φυσικα...Αν παρεμβαλλει χερι,για την αντικατασταση που δεν κατανοει οχι μονο τις αντιστοιχιες,αλλα και τι εργασια γινεται απο αυτα στο κυκλωμα,δεν θα λειτουργησει σωστα.Μετρησεις εκτος απο τα τρανζιστορ εξοδου,εκανες στο κυκλωμα ;Δεν ειναι απολυτο πως αλλαζεις δυο τρανζιστορ και του δινεις ζωη,οταν το πυριτιο φλεγεται,δημιουργειται σπασμος στο κυκλωμα,και αραγε ποση ανοχη να υπαρχει ας πουμε σε αντιστασεις και σε ενα bd139;

----------


## east electronics

συνεχιζεις να εστιαζεις το πρβλημα στα εξοδου ενω απλα δεν εχεις την ικανοτητα να βρεις που ειναι το ουσιαστικο προβλημα ..... εαν το ενα σου καναλι εχει 2SA και το αλλο MJL  στην εξοδο ουτε καν θα καταλαβεις την διαφορα  το θεμα ειναι οτι μια αντισταση να ειναι χαλασμενη ο ενισχυτης δεν θα δουλεψει ...

ενισχυτης = ακριβεια και συμμετρια ..... το τρανσιτορ για να ειναι αντιστοιχο δεν γινεται  πρπει να ειναι ακριβως το ιδιο η απλα οι οποιες αλλαγες πρεπει να εχουν συμμετρικο χαρακτηρα ... αυταα φορουν τα μικρα τρανσιτορ  μεσα στον ενισχυτη ...ακριβως το ιδιο και για τα μεγαλα μονο που τα μεγαλα ειναι μικροερης σημασιας ...σωνεσαι μονο οταν ειναι ιδια

----------


## ILIASDJ1

Καλησπερα σε ολους . 
Συγνωμη που απο χθες δεν απαντησα αλλα ετυχε να μου χαλασει το router ......
Σας ευχαριστω πολυ για τις απαντησεις σας . 
Ευχομαι να τα ξαναπουμε στο μελλον ......

----------

